
Ask HN: Is it safe to update to Windows 10 yet? - gloves
I&#x27;ve been running Windows 8.1 on my laptop for a while now. I really dislike Windows 8, and from what I have seen of 10 it does appear to be an improvement.<p>I just want to know whether the initial day 1 bugs have been ironed out enough that Windows 10 is worth installing now?<p>(Cue the Linux is better comments)
======
Raed667
Even that I enjoy using Linux for my day-to-day computing. I have to have a
dual boot set-up for school projects.

Windows 10 is perhaps the best Windows I have used yet (since 95). I have an
occasional bug (Shutdown doesn't work, mouse-pad hangs,.. nothing a restart or
a driver update won't fix).

PS: Besides VisualStudio and Chrome, I hardly use it for anything else.

------
coreyp_1
I wonder the same thing, but I'm on Windows 7 (which I really like).

I'm mostly concerned about Virtual Box still working correctly, since I use
virtual machines all day, every day, for school/grad work and hobbies.

~~~
gloves
In your case it sounds like 'ain't broke, don't fix!'

